# Wreaking Havoc



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Day after day, I meticulously clean Prickles' cage, water and food dishes and arrange everything neatly and orderly only to come home and find:

-poop smeared on the walls and floor of its cage
-house, food dish and litterbox upturned 
-trace of pee everywhere
-crumbs everywhere
-bedding and poop in its water dish
-the little prick burrowed under its liner
-everything its little snout can lift not in their original positions
-poop boots

In short, COMPLETE CHAOS!!! 

It's getting draining having to clean all this up every single day (owe it to me having a bit of OCD)

By the way, my little brat here is an explorer type. She just won't sit still! I should take a video of her wreaking total havoc in mere minutes :lol: and when she's done, she lies flat on all fours in the middle of the aftermath as if to say "Whew, mission accomplished" It's almost as if she enjoys it! :x 

Don't get me wrong, I love her all the same but isn't there something I could do to avoid having to clean up the aftermath of a calamity every single day?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the world of hedgehogs :lol:


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh boy.. Is it just me or do I have a particularly messy hog? :roll:


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

:lol: Silly hedgie :3

Mine only acts out like that if I take away his wheel (I had to take it out a few days ago because we had a little accident with the nail clippers). I've heard of people getting Velcro attached to the bottom of the liner/cage so that it makes it harder for them to burrow under it... but for the house, food dish, etc I'm not sure :/ I guess for the food dish get a heavier one, or one that is harder to upturn (such as ones with straight walls that don't curve at the base, etc) and find a way to tie the litterbox down?

I hope that helped, somewhat... :lol:


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for the suggestions!  It's water and food dishes are ceramic and have straight walls but she stills knocks them around so hard the contents spill! I'll definitely try tying the litter box down though


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Perhaps you could rig a system of attaching the dishes to the wall of the cage. You could also try putting some paper towels on the wall maybe, to catch the poop.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I think she sounds absolutely adorable!!! Make movies!!!


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Party girl, huh?! :lol: 
Does she have a wheel?


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I encourage complete & utter chaos! It means they had a great time last night! I have taken to hiding treats all over the place. Cholla would keep his cage a bit too neat. Sure, there were crumbs everywhere, but everything else was just as I left it the night before. How Boring! Now when I see things have been moved around & turned over, I know he had quite the adventure. Sure, I have to clean it up, but then I get to hid the treats again. Guess we have a little game going between the two of us.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

PJM said:


> I encourage complete & utter chaos! It means they had a great time last night! I have taken to hiding treats all over the place. Cholla would keep his cage a bit too neat. Sure, there were crumbs everywhere, but everything else was just as I left it the night before. How Boring! Now when I see things have been moved around & turned over, I know he had quite the adventure. Sure, I have to clean it up, but then I get to hid the treats again. Guess we have a little game going between the two of us.


I love your attitude. I feel the same way. A trashed cage doesn't bother me in the least.


----------



## CoxMD (Apr 30, 2010)

Basil did that yesterday (in the middle of the day!) because I took away his shoebox and gave him a plastic house instead. The brat nocked over his flying saucer, flung a fleece strip in his water dish, pooped everywhere on his liner then crawled under it to poop and pee severaltimes. THEN he slept in it.

I gave him back his shoebox. 


He now has two houses.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Nancy said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > I encourage complete & utter chaos! It means they had a great time last night! I have taken to hiding treats all over the place. Cholla would keep his cage a bit too neat. Sure, there were crumbs everywhere, but everything else was just as I left it the night before. How Boring! Now when I see things have been moved around & turned over, I know he had quite the adventure. Sure, I have to clean it up, but then I get to hid the treats again. Guess we have a little game going between the two of us.
> ...


That's a great way to look at it!  Positive attitudes should be the majority instead of the typical pessimistic side of the coin. :roll:


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

CoxMD said:


> Basil did that yesterday (in the middle of the day!) because I took away his shoebox and gave him a plastic house instead. The brat nocked over his flying saucer, flung a fleece strip in his water dish, pooped everywhere on his liner then crawled under it to poop and pee severaltimes. THEN he slept in it.
> 
> I gave him back his shoebox.
> 
> He now has two houses.


Now that you mention it..I keep changing his shoebox houses because he keeps smearing poop in its walls. I shall buy a plastic one soon! 


tie-dye hedgie said:


> Nancy said:
> 
> 
> > PJM said:
> ...


Great point! I remember reading a thread that it's us that conform to the hedgepiggies not the other way around. I guess I'm going to have to get used to this :lol: but that won't stop me from trying to somewhat lessen the mess!

She doesn't have a wheel yet, just had her for a little over two weeks. She gets her exercise from running around my room for an hour or two daily though.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

schmelderz said:


> She doesn't have a wheel yet, just had her for a little over two weeks. She gets her exercise from running around my room for an hour or two daily though.


I would suggest getting a wheel from Larry, it's safe, easy to clean, and the best on the market right now! Here's a link: viewtopic.php?f=20&t=4844


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Nancy, 
You are a more responsible, wonderful me. I hope one day to be like you. You are everything sacred about the love of hedgies.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

> She doesn't have a wheel yet, just had her for a little over two weeks. She gets her exercise from running around my room for an hour or two daily though.


Good for you! At least you love her enought to get her out and about!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> schmelderz said:
> 
> 
> > She doesn't have a wheel yet, just had her for a little over two weeks. She gets her exercise from running around my room for an hour or two daily though.
> ...


I live on the other side of the world. Philippines. Shipping is going to cost a fortune :shock:


----------



## Beanie (Jun 9, 2010)

schmelderz said:


> I live on the other side of the world. Philippines. Shipping is going to cost a fortune :shock:


Yeah that would get expensive. Making it yourself is pretty easy though. I would see if you could find someone on here that has made them before. Cake top wheels are quiet, really easy to clean because of the non-stick surface, and very safe for hedgies. It would be better than a comfort wheel or flying saucer


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

schmelderz said:


> tie-dye hedgie said:
> 
> 
> > schmelderz said:
> ...


Shipping to the Philippines is expensive $37.29 usd http://ircalc.usps.com/MailServices.asp ... g=0&r=True


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Here is a link from a long time ago: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4605&p=37293&hilit=bucket+wheel+tutorial#p37293
I shows you step-by-step how to make your own bucket wheel!


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! Will definitely try making my own wheelie soon.


----------

